# Avoir tort



## determined

Bonsoir à tous. Comment pourrais-je dire “avoir tort” en me servant d’autres mots ou expression? Merci d’avance


----------



## itka

"Etre dans l'erreur", "se tromper", "ne pas avoir raison" ... et bien d'autres aussi, sans doute...


----------



## tilt

Dans un autre registre, on trouve _se fourvoyer_ ou _se méprendre._
Mais _se tromper_ est sans aucun doute le plus courant !


----------



## Nicomon

Ou encore (plus familier)...

Se fourvoyer / se gourer / être dans les patates  ... et sûrement d'autres encore. Les nuances varient, selon le contexte précis.

Edit : je n'avais pas lu la réponse de tilt


----------



## itka

Nico, _"être dans les patates"_ ? Ça doit être un québécisme !  Je n'aurais pas compris le sens...
Et pour préciser ce que tu disais : "se fourvoyer" est très formel, tandis que "se gourer" est argot, familier.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut itka,

Pour ce qui est du registre de « se fourvoyer »... mon erreur.  Ce qui serait (très) familier serait « se fourrer le doigt dans l'œil ». 

Par contre, je ne savais pas que l'expression « être dans les patates » était un québécisme. Antidote ne précise pas Québec, devant « familier ». 



> être dans les patates : [Familier] se tromper. T’es complètement dans les patates.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Et n'oublions pas "se planter".

À plus ,


swift


----------



## tilt

Antidote est dans les patates, je vote pour le québecisme aussi ! 

Est-ce que je vire dans le hors sujet si je précise que l'_œil_ du _doigt dans l'oeil _est à prendre à son sens argotique, c'est à dire l'_anus_ ?
Voilà qui permet de reconsidérer l'expression d'un autre... œil !


----------



## Grop

Mon œil ! L'œil c'est l'œil, voyons. Sinon que penser d'_œil pour œil_ ? 

Euh, sinon il y a bien _errer_ (formel, voire franchement vieilli) et _halluciner_ (très familier).


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Antidote est dans les patates, je vote pour le québecisme aussi !



Dans le même ordre d'idée, on dit aussi au Québec « être dans le champ ».
Ce qui peut signifier : « être à côté de la plaque / à l'Ouest ».   

Il semble qu'à Marseille - et peut-être ailleurs en France - on préfère les choux.  
J'ai trouvé ce court fil : *être dans les patates*


----------



## Grop

En effet, _être dans les choux_ ne me semble pas régional (même si je suis assez mal placé pour dire ça - mais bon même les Fatals Picards le disent, c'est dire).

Edit: par contre je suis d'accord que ça ne veut pas tout à fait dire se tromper.


----------



## tilt

Grop said:


> En effet, _être dans les choux_ ne me semble pas régional (même si je suis assez mal placé pour dire ça - mais bon même les Fatals Picards le disent, c'est dire).


Pour moi (et pour le TLFi !), _être dans les choux_ signifie être mal placé dans une compétition, et non se tromper.


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

Si, cela peut être "se tromber" comme "être à côté de ses pompes".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Bobby Lamarck said:


> Si, cela peut être "se tromber" comme "être à côté de ses pompes".


C'est se tromper, avec un p.  Je vois que tu illustres ta dernière contribution ! 
Quant à « être à côté de ses pompes » ce n'est pas se tromper mais être dans un état pas normal, déconnecté de la réalité...


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

lol oui bien vu pour le "B" !

Non, être à côté de ses pompes signifie plutôt "se tromper" qu' "être dans un état pas normal".
"Être dans un état pas normal" se dirait plutôt "Être dans le gaz".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Bobby Lamarck said:


> [...]
> Non, être à côté de ses pompes signifie plutôt "se tromper" qu' "être dans un état pas normal". [...]


 Moult goures, seigneur Lamarck. 
( = ce n'est pas ce que ça veut dire, je pense donc que tu te trompes au sujet de la signification de cette expression !)


----------



## lodelalu

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Moult goures, seigneur Lamarck.
> ( = ce n'est pas ce que ça veut dire, je pense donc que tu te trompes au sujet de la signification de cette expression !)



je suis d'accord, " être à côté de ses pompes " signifie " être en décalage avec la réalité ", ça n'est que par contagion/extension qu'il est souvent utilisé aussi pour " se tromper "


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

OK merci pour la précision.


----------



## alain larochelle

Bobby Lamarck said:


> Si, cela peut être "se tromber" comme "être à côté de ses pompes".


Je croyais que « se tromber » signifiait « être à côté de ses bombes » -très grave erreur- puis « partir en trombe »...


----------

